# Any of you guys in Worcester Mass area need help tomorrow??



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

It looks like once again the dreaded rain/snow line is going to screw me out of a nice marathon plow session.

If there are any of you "out west" of Route 95 who are going to be enjoying the 12" of snow you're probably going to get but need a sub, PLEASE LET ME KNOW!!!! I am right off Route 495 and can be out that way in no time, Worcester, Marlboro, where ever. I need some dough!!! I'm willing to take a ride to get it!

I'll be checking my email constantly throughout this storm so if you need a hand, just email me and I'll get back to you right away. I'm at [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

Alright, I'll take that as a "no".


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Hey twister,
Hope you get something going out there. I know it's been a dry month of Feb. for me in this area. Hopefully March will bring a couple pushes with it. Good luck.

Buck


----------

